# Your favorite endings, no final movements



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

When talking about favorite endings most attention naturally goes to the finale of a work, but other movements can have great endings as well (and in some cases perhaps even better than the finale). 
This topic is to celebrate endings that are not endings to either a final movement or a single movement work.

I think mine is a toss up between the first movement of Beethoven's 3rd symphony and the first movement of Bruckner's 9th. There are others of course. :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

How about the 3rd movement of Dvorak's 7th symphony?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a controversial masterpiece, which has its detractors even among the most avid Mahlerians, but I don't think the composer ever wrote a more logical and powerful segment of music than the closing pages of the first movement of his Seventh.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I can think of so many. For instances:

Bax: Symphony no. II (first movement)
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony (coda/part II, first movement)
Atterberg: Symphony no. II (coda of movement II)
Atterberg: Symphony no. III (coda of movement III)
Brahms: Symphony no. IV (first movement)
Bruckner: Symphony no. IV (first or third movement)
Bruckner: Symphony no. VII (first movement)
Glazunov: Piano Concerto no. I (first movement)
Dvorak: Symphony no. IX (first or second movement)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

A couple ottomh: 
Wm Schuman- Sym #3 - end of Part I....this is a great sound spectacular, starting with the mega-timpani solo onto the conclusion of Part I....awesome...crank it up and let it rip...Highly recommend Bernstein/NYPO I, or Slatkin/CSO...both can really boom it out..the end of the work is powerful, too, [Part II].
Sibelius - Sym #5- end of Part I ...actually end of mvt II...Bernstein/NYPO all the way with this one...very rousing....the Eb-F-Bb blast by the trombones is really cosmic!!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

The end of the third movement of Mahler's ninth symphony.

The end of the first movement of Mahler's third symphony.

The end of the second movement of Martinu's third symphony.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven symphony 7 1st movement
Brahms symphony 4 1st movement
Sibelius symphony 5 1st movement
Bruckner symphony 6 1st movement

come to mind right now.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Beethoven symphony 7 1st movement


Definitely!! really rousing and exciting...


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The close of the first movement of Dvorak's Eighth Symphony


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The 3rd movement of Bruckner's 9th Symphony

Yes, I am quite serious, it isn't the final movement.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The ending of the first movement of Beethoven's 9th, the Choral, is remarkable. It starts with brand new material, a sort of funeral march laid on a chromatic ostinato, similar to the method he used in his 7th Symphony. Sir George Grove writes, "Was ever grief at once more simply, more fully, and more touchingly told? The sorrows which wounded the great composer during so many of the last years of his life, through his deafness, his poverty, his sensitiveness, his bodily sufferings, the annoyances of business, the ingratitude and rascality of his nephew, the sights of friends, the neglect of the world - sorrows on which he kept silence, except by a few words in his letters, are here beheld in all their depth and bitterness."

But the passage quickly builds into a crescendo to the final measures, of which Mendelssohn writes: "The conclusion of the first movement (of Beethoven's Violin Sonata in C minor, Op. 30, No. 2) has a 'go' (_Schwung_) which I hardly know in any other piece of his; except, perhaps, the end of the first movement of the Ninth Symphony, which certainly surpasses in 'go' everything in the world."


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Definitely the endings of both the First and Second movements of Scheherezade.
Obviously the Second Movement from Rachmaninov's piano Concerto 2, and Jupiter from Holst's the Planets.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Walton's 1st symphony, 1st movement. I can't get enough of it, symply astounding and epic.

The very ending of the Brahms's String sextet nº 2, 2nd movement. Fiery and gipsy.

The ending of Shostakovich's 5th symphony, 1st movement. Those celesta sounds!!

The ending of Nielsen's 5th symphony, 1st movement. Those clarinet sounds fade away, previously witnessing the anarchy of the side drum.

Schnittke's Piano quintet, 5th movement. One of the saddest pieces I know.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I would put the finale of the first movement of Beethoven's Violin Concerto as one of the greatest finales ever starting with the ethereal restatement of the theme that ends the cadenza to the triumphant final orchestral statements. This could have easily been a single movement work.

Begin at about 21:30:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Becca said:


> The 3rd movement of Bruckner's 9th Symphony
> 
> Yes, I am quite serious, it isn't the final movement.


Arguably a final movement, but we've been through this. (Nice sneaky hidden text there). 
Good choice anyway. :tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll vote for the first movement of Ravel's Piano Trio.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Enescu - Symphony no. 3, 1st mvt
Shostakovich - Symphony no. 5, 3rd mvt


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

tdc said:


> I'll vote for the first movement of Ravel's Piano Trio.


Ooooooh, good call!


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

The coda of the first movement of Symphony #3 by Alberic Magnard. The subtle ascending clarinet line....simple magic.
Sibelius 3 first movement coda. That wonderfully calm amen.
Tchaikovsky 6 1st movement. Such beautiful repose from all that went on before. Such humanity.

Lots more that have already been mentioned. There are so many!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak's Cello Concerto - 1st mvt.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Olias said:


> Dvorak's Cello Concerto - 1st mvt.


Just today I was thinking about it. Really brilliant and heroic.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

A couple Tchaikovsky examples come to mind: the 3rd movement of his 6th symphony (which sometimes people clap after!) and the 1st movement of the Manfred Symphony.

There is also the 1st movement of Sibelius' 5th symphony; it's not as memorable as the finale movement, but it's majestic.

The 1st movement of Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. I like the other two movements, but that first movement alone is like a good mini-concerto.

And I think the ending of the 1st movement of Lalo's Cello Concerto is better than the actual finale; in fact, I thought it _was_ the finale when I heard it featured in a TV show.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm a big fan of all of the Brahms's endings, really. 1st and 3rd symphonies probably most stand out. He really could dot the i.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

Mahler 9 1st movement coda. The last two minutes of this movement are simply overwhelming. Wistful, tender, nostalgic, sad, transcending, consoling.......I can't run out of descriptions of how I feel when I hear it.
Speaking of dear Gustav,

Symphony #4 Movement 3; Langsam. The Colin Davis recording stops time in the last couple of minutes of this movement. He really takes his time. The listener feels suspended in space. A perfect version of this part of the 4th.
Symphony #8 1st part. Veni Creator Spiritus. Waves of choral singing, high notes from the soprano as the orchestra and pipe organ chime in. Heart stopping and it's hard to imagine what could possibly come next. I like the Abbado BPO recording for capturing this part perfectly.
Symphony #3 movement 3, Scherzo. The coming of man and a stomping giant beat leading into, what else; "Oh Mench, Gib Acht". Oh Man, Take Heed.
Symphony 5, Adagietto, 4th movement. Those double bass's and doleful strings create such gravity that I forget my name and where I may be.

"I am lost to the world"

Gustav Mahler.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

Beethoven's Leonore Overture No. 3 is awesome


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Sections 19 and 20 of Mendelssohn's Elijah which end the first part:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Brass chorale near the end of Bruckner 7th Adagio.

Also: Sibelius' 2nd, near the end of the 1st movement when he integrates two themes/ideas from the start that you never expected would ever be integrated is just rapturous. Occurs at 8:15 and again at 8:32. And then the recapitulation at 9:36.


----------

